# Drehmoment Dämpfung



## Anton323 (27 September 2010)

Hallo Forum,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Drehmoment an meinem Prüfstand. Der Prüfstand besteht aus zwei Asynchron-Motoren von Bosch und dazwischen eine Kupplung. Der eine Motor ist Drehzahlgeregelt. Der andere arbeitet als Generator und ist Momentengeregelt. Das maximale Nennmoment liegt bei 200Nm. Bei 150Nm beginnt der Generator an heftig zu schwingen, deutlich hörbar. Kann man diese Schwingung irgendwie dämpfen??
Im negativen Bereich (-150 Nm) sind die Schingungen noch stärker. Ist das normal??


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 September 2010)

Hallo,
ich denke mal, dass dein Regler ein Problem hat. Das ist bei Asynchron-Motoren (also FU-Betrieb) auch m.E. nicht unbedingt verwunderlich. Vielleicht solltest du für das momentengeregelte Bestandteil über einen Servo nachdenken ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## SERVOsoft (27 September 2010)

Hallo,
welche Art von Kupplung wird verwendet? Drehsteif oder Drehelastisch? Wie werden die beiden Antriebe betrieben? Mit oder ohne Rückführung?


----------



## Anton323 (27 September 2010)

Die beiden Achsen sind mit einer Schmidt-Kupplung verbunden, die Drehsteif ist. Sie ist starr mit spannsätzen auf den Achsen befestigt. 
Der Geschwindigkeitsistwert als auch der Stromistwert werden dem Regelkreis zurückgeführt. (Kaskadenreglung: Innerer Regelkreis ist die Stromregelung äußerer Regelkreis ist die Geschwindigkeitsregelung)


----------



## SERVOsoft (27 September 2010)

Werden die Sollwerte analog oder digital zugeführt? Und handelt es sich hier um eine Erstinbetriebnahme oder eine Störungsbeseitigung?


----------



## Anton323 (27 September 2010)

Die Werte werden digital zurückgeführt. Ich wollte gerne eine Störungsbeseitigung durchführen, sodas das Drehmoment auf 200Nm kommt und dabei möglichst geringe Schwingungen entstehen.


----------



## SERVOsoft (27 September 2010)

Meines Erachtens sollte der Regler optimiert werden. Davon ausgehend, dass der Prüfstand bereits lief, keine Komponenten im Antriebsstrag getauscht wurden und das Problem im Rahmen der Erhöhung des Bremsmomentes auftrat. Wobei ich auch noch mal einen Blick auf das Datenblatt der Kupplung werfen würde.


----------



## Anton323 (27 September 2010)

Wie kann man einen Regler optimieren? Gibt es da ein "Kochrezept"?
Die Regelkreisstrucktur habe ich inzwischen vor mir liegen. Der Kp-Wert des Geschw. Reglers beträgt 55,100 [Nm/(rad*s)] und die Geschwindigkeitsregler-Nachstellzeit beträgt 6,0ms.


----------



## SERVOsoft (27 September 2010)

Sorry, aber da kann ich nicht mehr helfen. Im Handbuch ist die Reglereinstellung beschrieben, die letztendlich herstellerspezifisch ist.
Grundsätzlich kann man in kleinen Schritten den P-Anteil hoch- oder runternehmen und das Ergebnis beobachten. Nachdem es eine starre Kopplung ist, kann der Antrieb in der Regel sehr steif eingestellt werden (hoher P-Anteil). Mit der Nachstellzeit kann man anschließend in ähnlicher Weise "experimentieren" und schauen, inwieweit sich der Einfluß auf das Ergebnis auswirkt.


----------



## Knaller (10 Oktober 2010)

*Prüfstand*

Hallo Gemeinde 

Bei dem Prüfstand ist wichtig wie er vom Konzept her arbeiten soll. Der Drehmoment gesteuerte "Generator" schwingt wahrscheinlich garnicht.  Der "treibende" Motor wird die Schwingungen anregen. In den Prüfständen die ich betreue (Gruß an Gerhrad  war schon eine wilde Zeit in Lohr ) sind die Generatoren nur gesteuert. Zu den Reglern müßte ich dann schon mehr wissen. Ansonsten können die Drehmomente begrenzt werden. Der Drehzahlregler hat bei Momentenregelung keine Wirkung. Es ist dann der Stromregler.
Also  mehr Info's bitte   
PS Steht Indraworks zur Verfügung   Alle Parameter abziehen und mir schicken.  Ich schau dann rein.

Gruß Knaller


----------

